# Side to side play in Zipp 404 with 202 rear hub



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

I have noticed a little side to side play in my rear 404. Is there an adjustment or do I need to replace the bearings or something?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to Zipp ownership! Every Zipp hub I've seen loosens up and get a small amount of play in it after a while. AFAIK, there's no adjustment for Zipp hubs. I've heard that they actually engineer the hubs to be loose like that so they roll more smoothly....who knows?


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Zipp hubs use an internal sleeve that goes around the axle and bears on the inner races. There is one for the hub bearings and one for the freehub. Ideally, you should be able to tighten the axle caps pretty good and still have a hair of clearance. Sometimes they are kinda loose and sometimes they are too tight. I wouldn't worry about a little looseness... and I can't think of a good way to fix that anyhow. If they are too tight, then you can remove the spacers and file them down a little.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I had a similar problem with a King hub. Someone on these forums said I should have a little play, so I kept going... then I had my doubts and sent a letter out to King and found out there should be NO play. I just had them re-adjusted after giving my builder diagrams from King (Oh...that's just like the Campy moment) and now they are perfect. The moral is: Check with the Mfgr. first.


----------



## Joe Biker (Nov 7, 2007)

backinthesaddle said:


> Welcome to Zipp ownership! Every Zipp hub I've seen loosens up and get a small amount of play in it after a while. AFAIK, there's no adjustment for Zipp hubs. I've heard that they actually engineer the hubs to be loose like that so they roll more smoothly....who knows?


Actually not true. I have three sets of ZIPP wheels and have had the hubs loosen up to the point where there was 1/4" of sideways play. Tightened them up, took a minute or two and they are again perfect.

Joe


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Joe Biker said:


> Actually not true. I have three sets of ZIPP wheels and have had the hubs loosen up to the point where there was 1/4" of sideways play. Tightened them up, took a minute or two and they are again perfect.
> 
> Joe


I'll go ahead and call bullsh*t on the 1/4" of play...that's a failure that leads to a crash amount when it comes to a hub.

By play, I meant just a miniscule amount of side to side...barely enough to even feel with your fingers when the skewer is tightened down. I took a set of brand new CSC training wheels out of the box and they had play in the hubs...


----------



## Joe Biker (Nov 7, 2007)

backinthesaddle said:


> I'll go ahead and call bullsh*t on the 1/4" of play...that's a failure that leads to a crash amount when it comes to a hub.
> 
> By play, I meant just a miniscule amount of side to side...barely enough to even feel with your fingers when the skewer is tightened down. I took a set of brand new CSC training wheels out of the box and they had play in the hubs...


If it makes you feel better go ahead and call anything you like. The fact is the 808 wheel exhibited 1/8" of play to each side of the hub or approximately 1/4" total play. 

Fortunately, I noticed it right after finishing a race and it did NOT lead to anything serious other than brake rub. I was able to have the hub nuts tightened and all is well.

Now, there is absolutely no side to side play. In fact, each of my three ZIPP wheelsets have no play at all. Perhaps the CSC wheel hubs are different than the carbon wheels, especially because mine are all Powertap hubs.


----------



## Joe Biker (Nov 7, 2007)

Dajianshan said:


> I had a similar problem with a King hub. Someone on these forums said I should have a little play, so I kept going... then I had my doubts and sent a letter out to King and found out there should be NO play. I just had them re-adjusted after giving my builder diagrams from King (Oh...that's just like the Campy moment) and now they are perfect. The moral is: Check with the Mfgr. first.


There is so much disinformation that is perpetuated on these forums that you just can't believe anything that is written.

To say that ZIPP wheels are made that way is so far from fact that someone must have been tipping the KoolAid. I spoke with ZIPP and they gave us the exact procedure to tighten the hub.

Go figure.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Joe Biker said:


> If it makes you feel better go ahead and call anything you like. The fact is the 808 wheel exhibited 1/8" of play to each side of the hub or approximately 1/4" total play.
> 
> Fortunately, I noticed it right after finishing a race and it did NOT lead to anything serious other than brake rub. I was able to have the hub nuts tightened and all is well.
> 
> Now, there is absolutely no side to side play. In fact, each of my three ZIPP wheelsets have no play at all. Perhaps the CSC wheel hubs are different than the carbon wheels, especially because mine are all Powertap hubs.


Gee, you're comparing PT hubs to Zipps hubs...:mad2: 
No sh*t they're different and adjustable...:idea:


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

So anyway, Zipp hubs are designed such that when not under load, the bearings are not completely...preloaded. Their justification is that, basically, there's no point in preloading the bearings when you aren't actually on the bike. 

now, don't mistake that minute play for a loose axle. if questionable, break the axle free with 2 5mm wrenches, clean the threads, grease, then tighten.


----------

